# Print Product by?



## JoeGKushner (Apr 23, 2003)

Now that Goodman Games has done the EN World Journal, will future products be printed by Goodman or Mystic Eye Games?  I'm still hoping to see book 2 of the prestige classes hit the shelves some time.


----------



## HellHound (Apr 24, 2003)

Librum Equitis 2 print edition has been put on hold waiting until 3 & 4 are released for them all to be released as a hardcover in print. Volume 3 should be out within a month or so in PDF.


----------



## Dextra (Apr 24, 2003)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> *Now that Goodman Games has done the EN World Journal, will future products be printed by Goodman or Mystic Eye Games?  *




As it stands, it looks likely we'll stick with MEG.  Now if only we can convince Doug to squeeze in more of our products into the release schedule...  I know I've got a crowbar around here somewhere...


----------



## JoeGKushner (Apr 24, 2003)

HellHound said:
			
		

> *Librum Equitis 2 print edition has been put on hold waiting until 3 & 4 are released for them all to be released as a hardcover in print. Volume 3 should be out within a month or so in PDF. *




This sounds quite impressive.

Will it expand upon the Legendary Classes any?  I was pleased by the Legendary Archer in Three Arrows for example.


----------



## HellHound (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes it will. I particularly love legendary classes, and will support them even after the ELH is released as OGC - although then we will have far more material we can legally use for our legendary classes.


----------

